# Loft for thirty



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Im looking to build a loft for about thirty birds come the spring, and was wondering what was out there for floor plans and pictures of other lofts. Im planning to keep old and young birds together, as the loft will only need to meet hobby requirements rather than competitive ones. I live in NH and ive had a previos loft with one wall as a 1/2 inch wire gage mesh as well as the floor. I just used precut boards and boarded it up each winter and it seemed to work quite well. It would also be great to meet some locals who keep birds as ive never had a mentor in the hobby. Thanks.

Jake


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

So, you've had pigeons before? I would strongly suggest, hobby or not, that you have at least a two section loft. When you say you want to keep old birds and young birds together, .........how that works out depends on HOW old and HOW young.......Hens and Cocks.......do you want them to fly? Are you planning on having homers or some other breed? Lots of questions.....sorry.......but it pays to do things right the first time rather than have to redo or worse yet.....have the pigeons be the ones who pay for mistakes made.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I've had pigeons since i was 12, but everything ive learned has been trial and error. So about fifteen years of errors.  I've pretty much kept all the birds together: cocks, hens, young birds. I used to fly them but havent for the last three or so years and hope to again. Ive always had homers. Here is a link to some of them past and present. http://home.comcast.net/~intelligentpigeon/pigeons/jacob/index.html I tried to look for a picture of the exterior, but it seems i dont have any.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! Nice pictures and pretty birds. I think you've got or have had one of every color known to man..........the genetics guys here on the forum would love looking through your pics.!!
If you'll go through some of the old threads, there are some pictures that might help you get an idea of what you want. 
Others will be around with some ideas, but probably after tomorrow.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Jake! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk. I really enjoyed the pictures of your birds. As Renee posted, some of them are quite unusual in color which would definitely get our genetics gurus going p), but all of them are lovely!

Terry


----------



## Queen (Aug 24, 2008)

Beautiful birds Jake
Strange for us that live Down Under to see photos of birds with snow in the background love the colours.

Chris


----------



## alb23m (Nov 30, 2008)

you have very beautiful birds.


----------



## maine123 (Sep 21, 2007)

NIce Birds!


----------



## benjajudy01 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Great little Loft*

Look at this web site for a great small loft and very easy to build.
www.redroselofts.com


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thank You*

*Hi JAKE,You have some very intresting birds,they look very healthy. The colors are a sight to beholdThe color gene pool is loaded.I see Indigo,Recessive Red,Opal, Armond,GrizzleI also see factors that work on color.I wish you would post these on our genetics forum so we could discuss them in more detail. Jake you you don't know the pleasure that you gave me by showing us your birds. Infact I will say you gave me a CHRISTMAS PRESENT. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH * GEORGE


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your kind responses to my birds.  

Last winter i was very pleased with how the flock was looking and i took some with me to college in a smaller makeshift loft that i finagled to keep. I had my favorite six and someone let them out.  Not having been flown and being in new surroundings i haven't seen them since. But i try to think that they acclimated to street pigeon life and are part of a wild flock somewhere. Among the missing:

Rachelle: Faded brown.
Willow: Ash red Opal.
Priscilla: Spread **** indigo with the bar showing through 
Dora: Grizzle
Dwaylin: Dominant Opal
Priscilla's Son: Spread **** Indigo

So it took a little bit for me to be excited about the hobby again, with my favorite birds missing as well as my breeding plan.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Pretty birdies...Umm, the white bar is a gigolo of pigeons...


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/au-small-loft-help-21143-2.html 

How many are they housing in a plan this size?


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow! Those pictures were like a treat on Christmas Day! Did you use an advance camera? Say a DSLR?

I definitely would like to see genetic conversations on the genetic sections because you have so many beautiful looking birds.


----------



## Squab81 (Dec 24, 2008)

I asked my friend who has taken the pictures for me, and he uses a Nikon D1x.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful birds! Those individual sun cages seem to be very popular.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Yes, your friend did use an advance camera! It is an old DSLR.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

RodSD said:


> Yes, your friend did use an advance camera! It is an old DSLR.


Darn! Im shopping for a "good" camera now, but did not want the DSLR....looking at the lumix dmc fz28k 10mp with 20 zoom wide angle...anyone have one of those?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jacob, your pigeons are about the prettiest group I have ever seen. I'm not sure that you need to learn from us - rather we may need to learn from you!  They look healthy and happy.

I'm really sorry you lost your six favorites.


----------

